# orchid zone website



## paphioland (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone interested the orchid zone has a website that is now back after a long break. The site is

www.theorchidzoneltd.com


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 3, 2009)

Super!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, thanx a lot. Luckily I was able to download some photos of the Phrag besseae hybrids from the old site.


----------



## nikv (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I'm loving that alba charlesworthii. :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder if they will ever show their offerings.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I wonder if they will ever show their offerings.


I wondered the same thing, at least let us drool some more & dream! I'm not gonna hold my breath, considering he's wholesale & you never know who will walk in the door & clean you out of this or that, it would probably be a job in itself to keep a website current with the inventory he probably has!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2009)

If you really want stuff from OZ you can set up an account w/ Dean Hung - Paphiness in the vendors thread.


----------



## pdxpaphguy (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent, thanks. I have several of Terry's plants so maybe this way I'll be able to see some of the parents.


----------

